# a good rebatch recipe for kids



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

A lady at our church asked if I would make soap withb a group 3+4 th graders and I told her I thought it was too much risk. I did suggest rebatching soap. It will be taken to some of our church shut-ins. 

Does anyone have a fool proof set of instructions for rebatching soap, that would work with 8 to 10 year old girls?

thanks in advance.
PSD


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Peggy Sue, you are right; making soap would be too risky, in my opinion.

I only tried rebatching once and I don't think I did it right, but I think it takes a long time for the soap to melt. At least mine did.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would do melt and pour, you can melt it in a heat proof glass measuring cup in a microwave (or have it premelted in a crock pot), they can pick their clam molds, pick their scent, pick their color and pour themselves.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you have a melt-and -pour that you would recommend?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I would do melt and pour, you can melt it in a heat proof glass measuring cup in a microwave (or have it premelted in a crock pot), they can pick their clam molds, pick their scent, pick their color and pour themselves.


+ 1

Brambleberry has tons of melt and pour stuff. cute tutorials too!
You might want to check out swiftcraftymonkey's blog. She does classes with kids and is very helpful. She helped me with a bday activity for my dd. http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's all the same, don't spend more for 'natural' etc.. 

orientaltrading.com sells the cutest bendable creatures for every holiday or occasion, it is also great fun to pour a soap and then have the creature standing in it or laying in it. Make colored soap ahead of time for the kids to use as inbeds, all the extra can simply be melted down. I have done several soap classes with it for the MHMR groups in our area, I can see how you could get hooked to playing with this stuff, it really is so much more artistic than what we do. Although itchy dry skin is in your future 

Do buy some of the clear, so you can see things floating in it that you embed. V


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

great ideas. 

The gifts are for old ladies. Any ideas for embeds.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Old men  They have flowers and everything. You should order something from Orientaltrading.com just to get their catalogs! V


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You can do a layered soap too with the melt and pour using Brambleberry's clear and goat milk MP soaps.

Caroline


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, dumb question here, please forgive me, I'm just starting to learn and I know just enough to be dangerous, LOL... 

How is rebatching signifiicantly different from M&P? I mean, I know the clear M&P soaps are fundamentally different content, but the PROCESS of rebatching, isn't it essentially melting and pouring too?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Rebatch soap is a little like trying to pour oatmeal you made yesterday. It's more of a smashing into a mold of something way to hot, and as it cools you can't simply and quickly heat it back up in the microwave or crock pot and have it hot enough to pour into the molds in about 20 seconds. Melt and pour is like pouring water.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Rebatched soap is hot process, cooked soap that takes awhile to deal with. Melt and pour soap is soap that has been formulated to melt quickly in the microwave and poured into molds. Like Vicki said, melt and pour soap has a very thin, water-like consistency and it can be melted and re-melted quickly.


----------

